# Babywearing in daycare?



## fairejour (Apr 15, 2004)

I am starting a new job in a baby room (mostly worked with toddlers and older before) and I am looking for a recommendation for hands free wearing. I will be caring for other babies and want to have another (cheap) option for keeping the babies happy!


----------



## GoGoGirl (Oct 13, 2008)

I would suggest a mei tai. Mei tais are comfortable and easy to learn how to use. They have a pretty small chance of user error, compared to say, a woven wrap, which takes more practice to get the hang of. They're also fast to put on and take off, which might be convenient in your situation. A buckle carrier/soft structured carrier (ssc) might work well, too.


----------



## fairejour (Apr 15, 2004)

Are they good for various ages? I will have little ones from 6 weeks to 12 months. Also, would it still be possible to carry another child?


----------



## zebra15 (Oct 2, 2009)

I dont frequent this forum often but I saw this in the new posts. I have a couple honest questions for you and others who possibly babywear in daycares. Are you doing daycare in your home or at a daycare center? I've never seen a daycare worker babywear around here. So I even wonder if that is allowed, leading me to ask about liability issues for the daycare company.

What about sanitation issues with the carrier. If a baby spits up or has a diaper blow in the carrier will it need to be cleaned before another babe can go in there?

What about a parent doesn't babywear, (im guessing this is a mainstream daycare) what if they only want thier baby held, not worn?

I would think unless the daycare is taking a new method to the babyroom and all staff is going to be doing this you could have a problem.


----------



## fairejour (Apr 15, 2004)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zebra15*
> 
> I dont frequent this forum often but I saw this in the new posts. I have a couple honest questions for you and others who possibly babywear in daycares. Are you doing daycare in your home or at a daycare center? I've never seen a daycare worker babywear around here. So I even wonder if that is allowed, leading me to ask about liability issues for the daycare company.
> 
> ...


 I would be asking the parents if it is ok, just like with anything we use with the babies. And yes, it would be washed before I would use it with another child, just like blankets.

I would explain that the options are to be in a baby holding device (swing, bouncer) or they could be worn. I only have two arms and 4 babies.


----------



## CBEmomma (Oct 24, 2010)

My mom does in home daycare and she borrows some of my carriers to use on her daycare babes. The first time she used a Moby wrap. She washed it every day, she only had one baby at the time, so it was only him being worn. Now his mommy is pregnant and due this spring and my mom will be using another carrier, not sure which one yet though. It's best to ask permission first and make sure each carrier is washed that day. If there are more than one baby it's best to have a few on hand. I wouldn't worry too much about germs because they will probably catch more germs from the toys than the carriers (or equal).


----------



## Biscuits & Gravy (Jul 17, 2008)

Something to consider would be the care instructions for the carriers you consider. Some, especially SSCs like an ergo, are not supposed to be machine washed often, if at all. Many are "spot clean only". If you need to wash a carrier daily one of those carriers would obviously not be a great choice.


----------



## serenityjewell (Oct 3, 2006)

I would also recommend a meitai. It could be washed daily, isn't bulky, and you could buy a few to hang on wall hooks or something to have them in a handy spot to use. I have an Eden carrier and love it. Unfortunately they don't make them anymore, but perhaps you could get one used. They are a slightly stretchy velveteen, so they are wonderful for a very young baby.


----------



## Beckily (Jan 5, 2011)

This is the carrier I'm eying and it seemed reasonable with what you'll need - four babies, one you.

http://www.babyktan.com/twins.html


----------



## Beckily (Jan 5, 2011)

And on that page is a link to twin babycarriers with other brands! So that might be helpful


----------



## utahandy (Nov 18, 2003)

I have to admit I didn't think about asking parents if I could use one any more then I thought to ask if I could lay them in a crib. I just use it. It is used for one baby and washed weekly unless it is thrown up on or some such thing.


----------



## AZMel (Feb 23, 2011)

The teachers in the day care where I take my son use soft carriers with buckles. This is a Montessori day care infant program attached to a school. The carrier seems to work extremely well for them. I often see the teachers with babies in the carrier while they are reading to other babies or something else. I would recommend getting them used at a consignment store in order to save money.


----------



## BShaulis (Mar 4, 2011)

WTE recommended sevenslings.com earlier this year - I had just had a baby and ordered one of each for myself. I couldn't use them right away as she was too small - but now that she's big enough - I use one every chance I get. She loves it - they're relatively inexpensive and easy to use and they can be used in different ways for kids up to 35 pounds. I also have an older daughter and I've carried her while using the sling... it may not be recommended - back strain, but it is possible.


----------



## Mom2M (Sep 23, 2006)

I think a mei tai would be very convenient because it's fast to put on, washable every day and you can get inexpensive, high quality mei tais that are used. If you wanted to wear two babies, you could put one on front and one in the back.
I cannot recommend the seven slings brand at all, it was very uncomfortable and cheaply made. I have read a lot of feedback from other moms saying the same thing.
SSC's would be really great except that they are pretty expensive for a good one.
I do think you should ask first if the parents are comfortable with it but I don't see why they wouldn't be.
Good luck with your new job!


----------



## TiffanyToo (Dec 8, 2010)

I would suggest German style woven wraps, a Korean Podegai or ring slings they are well suited for newborns as well as toddlers.

I would make sure that you know how to properly use the carrier you decide upon.

Prehaps go to a few baby wearing meetings to get tips and tweaks on use .

Lastly check with your insurer.


----------



## Eresh (Jul 17, 2007)

I would think a moby would be great for the tiny babies. It should stand up to lots of washing and is somewhat "poppable".


----------



## Doireann (Mar 12, 2011)

I recently gave out some http://www.hugamonkey.com/ to 3 new moms as shower gifts. 2 love it (the 3rd just delivered Fri, so I'm not sure if she's used it yet). this is an affordable option that is machine washable


----------



## BriasMommy (Mar 30, 2011)

I have a home daycare and make lots of use of my Moby wrap!!! It is easy and versatile and most of the little ones seem to love it. My daughter will fall asleep almost every time I use it if I put her on my back!


----------



## TiffanyToo (Dec 8, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BriasMommy*
> 
> I have a home daycare and make lots of use of my Moby wrap!!! It is easy and versatile and most of the little ones seem to love it. My daughter will fall asleep almost every time I use it if I put her on my back!


Unless you are very experienced with back wrapping using a Moby Wrap for a back carry is not recommended by the manufacturer. As well as others in the baby wearing community, myself included, as there have been falling accidents in stretch knit wrap.

German style woven wraps, Bali Breeze Hybird, and Gauze wraps are all manufactured in a way that allows for baby's to be safely worn in back carries.


----------



## futuremamaheather (Nov 8, 2005)

When I worked in the infant room in a daycare, I used a Maya ring sling. Usually for holding a baby while feeding another who was in a high chair, or holding one in the Maya and another in my lap on the floor or holding one in the Maya while sitting next to one who was laying on a Boppy. Walking a babe to sleep. It was washed daily and I didn't worry about using it with all of the kids I worked with, as they were face in with a burp cloth tucked - getting any bodily fluid of any kind on my sling was pretty rare. It was a handy thing when I had 1 or 2 under my care... it was an invaluable tool that I couldn't have done without when I had 4.


----------

